# Been awhile, been practicing



## Ronbeaux60 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey guys, been gone awhile. Here is a bowl. Mahagony, Spanish cedar,red oak, cocobola, and cypress segmented.

Glad to be back!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice ... Wish I had the skill to master that


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like the practice is paying off, nice bowl !


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kudos! Super nice. I have trouble making anything ROUND in my lathe.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Beautiful work! I wish I had your skills.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great work! Dimensions? Did you follow plans? Finish? Congrats on a keeper workpiece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

